# Seaweed salad from Japanese restaurants?



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

What is it and how do I make it? The one that is served cold as a first dish. I love it but haven't thought to make it at home before.


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

There is a dehydrated "seaweed salad" mix that comes in a package. It contains a variety of seaweed and "strings" of kanten (agar-agar). Also can contain jellyfish.

Just reconstitute with water and it triples in volume. Tastes fresh. There are several brands, "Kaiso Mix" by Yoshiki Foods, "Ocean Greens", etc.

Yoshiki's brand comes with salad dressing. Ocean Greens is plain. Price is about $2 pkg.

It is often called Kaiso Salad when served in resteraunts...
I also love this salad!

Here's a couple recipes I found:

*Seaweed Salad 1*
Ingredients: Seaweed, Agar-Agar, Kikurage mushroom, Seasame seeds, Sesame oil, Sugar, Vinegar, Salt, Marinated red peppers

*Seaweed Salad 2(Nori)*

10 grams aka-tosaka-nori seaweed
10 grams ao-tosaka-nori seaweed
10 grams ao-ogo-nori seaweed
10 grams wakame seaweed

4 tablespoons white sesame seeds
4 tablespoons vinegar
4 tablespoons dashi stock
3 tablespoons sweet light miso
sugar

For salted seaweed, soak in cold water for 20 - 30 minutes to
dliminate saltiness and drain. Cut into bite-sized pieces.

Make sesame-vinegar-miso. Roast white sesame seeds and grind well
in suribachi (Japanese grinding bowl). Add sweet light miso and
grind more. Marinate in vinegar, sugar and dashi stock.

Arrange seaweed colorfully. At the center of the plate, put
sesame-vinegar-miso.

Variations: Besides seaweed, carrot, cucumber and celery are good
ingredients for this salad. Shallots and wine-vinegar also make a
delicious dressing. Heat minced shallot with salad oil and add
wine-vinegar.

*Seaweed Salad 3*
1 cucumber
1/4 lb. wakame seaweed
4 tbsp rice wine vinegar
1 tbsp sugar
3 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
PREPARATION:

Soak wakame seaweed in water until soften. Cut cucumber into thin rounds. Put salt over cucumber slices and set aside for 30 min. Squeeze cucumber slices to remove the liquid. Mix vinegar, sugar, and soy sauce in a cup. Cut wakame seaweed into bite-sized pieces. Put wakame seaweed and cucumber in a bowl and pour the dressing over and mix well. Suggested


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------

